# Cool website



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Check this out: SneakyPete

I ordered one of these............for my S&W .380 BodyGuard

http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server5...s/261/bg380__36477.1410919170.350.350.jpg?c=2

http://www.sneakypeteholsters.com/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You may find that your little pistol is hard to access, from within that Sneaky Pete device.
It covers so much of the gun's grip area that you can't really achieve a full firing grip, before beginning a presentation.
The need to change your grip in mid-presentation can cause a fumble when you can least afford it.

Give it a really good wringing-out, and let us know how well it works for you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You may find that your little pistol is hard to access, from within that Sneaky Pete device.
> It covers so much of the gun's grip area that you can't really achieve a full firing grip, before beginning a presentation.
> The need to change your grip in mid-presentation can cause a fumble when you can least afford it.
> 
> Give it a really good wringing-out, and let us know how well it works for you.


The front-side of the "holster" is cut-away, so that you can get a grip on it. I like the idea of something that doesn't scream I'm packing a gun.

The flap is secured by two strong magnets. No zipper or loud Velcro to deal with. I'm hoping it's as well-made as they claim it to be.

Anyways, it ships out tomorrow, so maybe I'll have it by Saturday. I'll let you know what I think of it once I get it. I'm curious to see if my AMT .45 Back-Up will fit in it.

Here's their website: http://www.sneakypeteholsters.com/


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a SneakyPete holster for my XDS and it is amazing and comfortable for, As far as drawing the handgun I don't have any problems but I have practiced with it for some time now never the less I think you will enjoy the holster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, *Nick*, how long have you had your Sneaky Pete?
Can you establish a full firing grip, before beginning a presentation? Or do you have to shift your grip?

Please write a short review and post it here.
Please be as impartial as you can, and include the bad stuff with the good.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *Nick*, how long have you had your Sneaky Pete?
> Can you establish a full firing grip, before beginning a presentation? Or do you have to shift your grip?
> 
> Please write a short review and post it here.
> Please be as impartial as you can, and include the bad stuff with the good.


This is my first actual review so if I miss anything please let me know.
I have had the holster for about a year it has held up well with one problem, With the size of my hands and the size of my XDS my pinky does not fit on the grip of the gun so when I draw out of the SneakyPete I can get a good grip and not have to shift but if I was able to grip the gun with all of my fingers I would need to shift my grip. The flap where the holster opens is held shut by two circular magnets on each corner of the flap which has a nice solid shut feeling and does not open from bumping the holster against something, yet it is not hard to open intentionally. Inside there is a plastic insert that is mounted against one side of the holster depending on if you are right of left handed which is to fit your handgun so its not loose, this is where the problem I have noticed comes from, The bottom corner with the insert keeps its nice square look where after enough use the bottom corner that does not have that insert will have a more squished together look, this defect does not show the firearm or hurt the function of the holster in any way but it is a cosmetic issue that concerned me. The clips on the back are nice metal clips similar to my clips on my hybrid IWB holster. The leather has held up well for me but I do clean it with the the materials I received with my IWB for cleaning and maintaining the leather. My favorite part about this holster is how comfortable it is it distributes the weight well so my pants are not falling off and sitting or standing I never have something poking me, I am a bigger guy if that is something you cannot relate to. In the summer when I wear a lot less clothing this holster was worth every penny. I found this to be a comfortable way to carry my weapon concealed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I apologize for "keeping at you," *Nick*, but could you please more fully describe the process of drawing and presenting from your Sneaky Pete?

You wrote that it was OK that you couldn't get your pinky-finger on the gun, and that you didn't need to shift your grip.
But you also seemed to have written that, if you were able to put that last finger on the pistol, you would have to shift your grip.
Please explain.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I apologize for "keeping at you," *Nick*, but could you please more fully describe the process of drawing and presenting from your Sneaky Pete?
> 
> You wrote that it was OK that you couldn't get your pinky-finger on the gun, and that you didn't need to shift your grip.
> But you also seemed to have written that, if you were able to put that last finger on the pistol, you would have to shift your grip.
> Please explain.


Hey its OK if I am able to help I am glad I can, The holster covers a portion of the grip and so if I was able to use my whole hand on the grip of the firearm I would not be able to get a full grip on it.. I should say I do not think I would be able to.

As far as drawing my firearm I wear the SneakyPete at about 3-4 O' Clock when I go to draw I place my hand right under the flap that opens and using my thumb push the flap open/up while doing this my hand is on the inside of that flap and so when it is about 80% open I am able to place my middle and ring finger on the grip and my thumb partly between holster and gun, from here I will start to pull up with my fingers on the grip and am able to get a firm grip from there and unholster the firearm.

After typing all of this out I honestly now think it wouldn't matter if I could grip the firearm with all fingers sorry if that caused any confusion and hope this response was what you were looking for if not let me know :mrgreen:


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sneaky Pete Holsters and Drawing a Sig P238 - YouTube

Here is a video I found on YouTube that is similar to how I draw from it he draws with his thumb on his hammer and I am not positive but everytime after his first draw it looks like he has a very loose grip on his firearm.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Thanks, Nick.*
Both of your most recent posts are extremely helpful!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My holster arrived today (a day early). Initial impression is that it's a nicely crafted item. The leather seems to be of high-quality, and the stitching is top shelf.

It's dimensions are 5.5" x 4.5" x 1.5". I ordered one to fit the S&W .380 BodyGuard. According to the Sneaky Pete website, the holster *will not *accommodate magazines with either a _pinky rest _or an _extended base _magazine.

My .380 only came with pinky rest mags. The gun does fit even with a pinky rest mag, but it's a snug fit. A little too snug for my preference. So, it looks as if I'll have to acquire some plain base mags.

I have a feeling that with some use and time, the holster will loosen up enough so that the pinky rest mags won't be an issue. The gun can still be drawn easily enough, but it's just that it doesn't come flying out in your hand, as it is right now. If I were to grind off approx. 1/4" of the bottom of the pinky rest base, that would help quite a bit.

All in all, it's a nice, well-made in the USA, product. It was about $65.00 to my door. I don't feel that it was over-priced at all. The belt loop on the back is both stitched and riveted to the case. I don't see any problematic issues with it. The cover flap opens and closes easily.

If nothing else, it just gives me another option / manner in which to carry concealed and not drawing a lot of attention to myself. My S&W BodyGuard is still small enough that I can easily tuck it into a pocket if I choose not to use a holster.


----------

